# Difference between Amino Acids and BCAA



## Big Pumpa

Hi,

I'm starting my cutting phase in 2 weeks time and was wondering what the difference was between Amino Acids an BCAA's? I was about to purchase some purple wrath as an intra workout supplement but would that be enough?

Still confused about the difference between the two

Can anyone shed some light

Nice one


----------



## Fit4life

amino acids bcaas and body building info

http://www.getbig.com/articles/protein.htm

L Glutamine is the body builders and athletes best buddy I would not ever be without it.


----------



## Sharpiedj

Protein contains all the amino acids you need.


----------



## JANIKvonD

BCAA's are just the select amino acids essential for building muscle.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Here is some very useful info on amino acids and there limitations. http://biology.clc.uc.edu/courses/bio104/compprot.htm


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Sharpiedj said:


> Protein contains all the amino acids you need.


Not true.


----------



## Big Pumpa

So would purple wrath be the only supplement I need when it comes to BCAA guys?

http://www.predatornutrition.com/Amino-Acids/BCAAs/EAAs/Purple-Wraath-239lb


----------



## Greenspin

You're probably talking about essential amino acids and branched chain amino acids. The former contains all the amino acids your body cannot synthesize with minimal calories and branched chain amino acids are three amino acids that people often use in a similar way to essential amino acids for sports related activities for various reasons but mainly improved recovery. They are free form as apposed to being in intact proteins- like in your chicken etc. I personally use EAAs around my training but only because I train fasted otherwise. Some people report better recovery during their cutting diet when supplementing either of the above products around their training. But neither will give "extra gains" on top of a diet with a sufficient protein intake.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

big_pumpa said:


> So would purple wrath be the only supplement I need when it comes to BCAA guys?
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/Amino-Acids/BCAAs/EAAs/Purple-Wraath-239lb


Looks like what you are looking for, there are BCAA and EAA. 90 servings so pretty good value, worth a try I reckon.


----------



## latblaster

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Here is some very useful info on amino acids and there limitations. http://biology.clc.uc.edu/courses/bio104/compprot.htm


 The Sundried Grasshoppers, have the most protein in them. Interesting read, though!


----------



## Big Pumpa

Greenspin said:


> You're probably talking about essential amino acids and branched chain amino acids. The former contains all the amino acids your body cannot synthesize with minimal calories and branched chain amino acids are three amino acids that people often use in a similar way to essential amino acids for sports related activities for various reasons but mainly improved recovery. They are free form as apposed to being in intact proteins- like in your chicken etc. I personally use EAAs around my training but only because I train fasted otherwise. Some people report better recovery during their cutting diet when supplementing either of the above products around their training. But neither will give "extra gains" on top of a diet with a sufficient protein intake.


Very informative pal, thanks

So overall EAA looks like a more appealing supplement for a cutting cycle in terms of sparing muscle mass and increasing recovery time. if that's the case, I dont see why one would choose BCAA instead of EAA then?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

latblaster said:


> The Sundried Grasshoppers, have the most protein in them. Interesting read, though!


Yeah, upto 75% protein! They are usually eaten ground into powder and added to food, My Protein should start selling it!


----------



## latblaster

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Yeah, upto 75% protein! They are usually eaten ground into powder and added to food, My Protein should start selling it!


Think I'll get the data, & ask them, just to see there response!


----------



## Greenspin

big_pumpa said:


> Very informative pal, thanks
> 
> So overall EAA looks like a more appealing supplement for a cutting cycle in terms of sparing muscle mass and increasing recovery time. if that's the case, I dont see why one would choose BCAA instead of EAA then?


It's not really as strait cut as that mate. EAAs are just my preference for various reasons that I won't indulge right now. Both are good product in times of low calories with maybe more research done of BCAAs in this context. But ultimately I use them as I train fasted - if I trained in a fed state I would not use them at all. BCAAs are good to go.

Edit: BCAAs are more than likely going to be the boasted product in most pre/intra w/o supplements.


----------



## Greenspin

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Yeah, upto 75% protein! They are usually eaten ground into powder and added to food, My Protein should start selling it!


I'll suggest it :lol:


----------



## latblaster

This looks nice!

http://www.faculty.de.gcsu.edu/~cbader/ghprecwithinsects.html


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Silly Willys home brew sounds tasty!


----------



## Wheyman

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Yeah, upto 75% protein! They are usually eaten ground into powder and added to food, My Protein should start selling it!


there are protein farms being set up to make protein from bugs.

I wonder how long it will be before it replaces some of the fillers in processed food. Ive eated my far share on my travels and quite liked some.


----------

